# MAINE CHARTER



## SHIMSHON (Jan 30, 2001)

Any recommendations for a bareboat charter in the Penobscot/Mid Coast region of Maine. Boat size 40-45''. Thanks


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Call Hinckley Yacht Charters in SW Harbor. Plan an itinerary that takes you around the corner west into Eggemoggin Reach and the Penobscot Bay Region. That''ll keep you busy for over a week. Watch the bar off Bass Harbor Light with centerboard down. Oh yeah - and slalom your way through Casco Passage around the lobster pots. Whatta ***** THAT can be when you pick up a 10-pot string in ICE water. Do an internet search for "North Atlantic Blues Festival" and/or "Rockland Lobsterfest." The latter is the last week July into August. The former is a weekend or two before. Both are of the "do not miss" category. KW


----------

